# Build Your Own Epic



## Hammersmith (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, I guess it's about time I posted something. This is an amusing little work that I wrote for some quaint college project, though of course I wrote it for myself primarily. I'm planning on inserting it in a book I'm writing (it's on the drawing board right now), so if anyone steals it and copyrights it I'll still stick it in and let _them_ sue _me_.
Or whatever.  See how pretentious I am?

Basically, it's penned in the style of the great pseudo-Christian/pagan epics such as Gilgamesh and The Song Of Roland. Hope you enjoy it, and sorry about the length. Any feedback welcome, unless it's negative in which case I will cry (j/k)

I can't manage to post it here without the formatting going up the creek, so here's the attachment...

Just a warning; it is moderately violent in places, though nothing we haven't seen in LOTR  Just the normal sort of fantasy/fairytale/epic bloodshed. And I don't think it's _too_ graphic.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow...that's..*stutters* that's absurdly good! Amazing.

The whole fact that it has to have rhythm both adds to and detracts from its potential, but regardless of any of that stuff, I like it!


----------

